# hybrid turbo



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

have any of you done a hybrid turbo to your ZX.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

uh... I've got a T66. 

The biggest T3/T4 is just barely big enough for the VG30. A T3/T04e with like a .63/.60 would work OK for a street car. I'm just a little nutty.

If you want to go hardcore, get a T66 and use a good set of cams and a 85 shot of N2O to spool. No, not really... talk about overkill.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wanna give me your engine after your done Marc?


----------

